# Signed memorabilia and prints in the house ???



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Basically I'm newly single and almost but not almost enough divorced lol and I'm in the process of repainting my new build which is 16 month old.

The house does still have, how do you say a bit of a woman's touch although when we chose the wallpaper, curtains, blinds etc I had input too so nothing out of the ordinary however I do want to add some more manly items and touches to the house.

I am a huge arrow fan and want to add some signed pictures that are 10x8 inch plus mounts and frame. I have put some examples of what I am looking at plus a slightly larger print but my question is where can I put them in my house??? I know the answer is technically anywhere however as I don't plan on being celibate forever or having a second virginity and I dare say there will be the odd "lady friend" frequenting the house so conscious that I don't want to come across like a nerd or indeed a virgin, I put it to you fellow DW'ers where is acceptable to put these types of items ?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'd have something like this however I would be having them
In the likes of a study/office or small extra bedroom


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Alfieharley1 said:


> I'd have something like this however I would be having them
> In the likes of a study/office or small extra bedroom


That was kind of my thoughts if I'm honest mate as I have the extra room to put them.

I take it above my bed or living room isn't acceptable then lol


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Can't see it helping much when turning on the come to bed charm.

Maybe in your man cave?


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

In my kitchen dining room I have my batman collectibles in display boxes that match the wife's red kitchen.
Always felt that other than having a man cave that this is the most communal room in the house.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Does comic book characters nor steam come to bed then lol

In all seriousness the spare bedroom seems like a good place to put them however I can't help but think I won't see them enough


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

danwel said:


> Does comic book characters nor steam come to bed then lol
> 
> In all seriousness the spare bedroom seems like a good place to put them however I can't help but think I won't see them enough


Not in the bedroom unless it is some women you enjoy then that's fine lol.

But anyway if it is in the spare room you will know they are there but enjoy them more when you see them or go to look.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Some women enjoy a woody and buzz in the bedroom:lol:


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

maybe in the conservatory if you have one


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

tightlines said:


> maybe in the conservatory if you have one


No conservatory unfortunately


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Spare room then maybe but anywhere else it looks kinda sad and will be a turn off to a lot of girls


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

danwel said:


> No conservatory unfortunately


get one built, put them in there :wave:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Ok got the plan now. Put the picture at the end of your headboard. Pick some Munter up from tinder only in it for a shag. She's dog ugly so put a pillow over her face. Look up and imagine you are shagging the girl in the picture?


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Downstairs wc themed room?


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Needs a games room


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Tricky Red said:


> Downstairs wc themed room?


Don't really have a sore room downstairs


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Simz said:


> Needs a games room


At the moment I have 4 bedrooms. 1 where the magic happens lol, one for kids as they share, 1 toy/play room and one is spare although it has just got in it my sons little games table so it looks like that is gonna be best place to put my arrow themed stuff


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

danwel said:


> At the moment I have 4 bedrooms. 1 where the magic happens lol, one for kids as they share, 1 toy/play room and one is spare although it has just got in it my sons little games table so it looks like that is gonna be best place to put my arrow themed stuff


With a dart board to carry on the arrows theme lol nice one buddy


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I don't have anything signed, but I do have a big framed print of a 1930s Peugeot advert.


In the dining room


----------

